# Top Fin 10G LED light wattage?



## xinnypie (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello, I have a Top Fin 10 gallon tank that I bought as a starter kit from Petsmart. Top Fin 10 Gallon Aquarium Kit | Aquariums | PetSmart
My tank came with LED light strips instead of a hood with light sockets.
My question is, I want to start a low light planted aquarium. Are these LED lights suitable for plants such as javafern, anubias, and vals? Also, does anyone know the wattage these LED lights provide?
Thanks!


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I have had my Java fern in this tank no issue.


----------

